
Spotify responds to Apple, calling it a ‘monopolist’ - mmq
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/16/18268811/spotify-apple-european-commission-antitrust-statement-war-of-words
======
Spivak
Kind of a silly argument as Apple has a monopoly on nothing except their own
products. From a consumer point of view you can pretty much ignore Apple's
existence and not even notice.

You wouldn't call Nintendo a monopolist because they dictate the rules of the
Switch, would you?

The irony being that I think most Apple users are happy they've strong-armed
their developers into a single payment product instead of everyone rolling
their own. Android is a mess in this regard; I wish everything used Google
Pay.

~~~
makecheck
OK, Apple is avoidable but that leaves...one option, really? Still not enough.
It sucks to have only two cable providers (usually both bad), even two
political parties.

I’m leaning towards wanting legislation that treats _duopolies_ almost as
harshly as _monopolies_.

If there must be only “two” of something, it at least shouldn’t be two
entities delivering _the whole stack_. Right now, if you like any _aspect_ of
a system you have to accept the _whole thing_ : if you like Apple hardware,
you need to like their software, their store, their other services, you can’t
just get nice hardware and mix in something else.

~~~
willio58
What are you saying the other option is? There’re countless other options.

~~~
m-p-3
Other than Android, what else?

------
bomot113
Will Google make GMaps for iOS as good as the android's counterpart? Or
Microsoft to make office suites in MacOS same quality as the Windows
counterpart? This is the reason why Apple has AppleMaps, Numbers, Notes, Music
... It's only be monopolist when iOS or MacOS become > 50% of the market, but
this is not the case.

------
Crontab
I am a paid Spotify subscriber but I am not buying their arguments about
Apple. Still, they are complaining to the EU, where some pretty brain-dead
tech decisions have been made lately.

